# transfer to tivo stuck / Can't stop or cancel



## jaddu (Jun 20, 2006)

I previously transfered a show to my computer to free up space on the Tivo. A week or so ago, I started the transfer back to the Tivo. It was interrupted for some reason. I deleted the in-progress show and set up the transfer again. Nothing happened. I did this several times and the transfer never started. Tonight, I went to the ToDo list and saw a dozen or so pending transfers. The first one will not delete. That explains why none of the other transfers started, but what can I do to delete the transfer? Anyone else seen something like this? 


Have tried rebooting & also clearing to do list .


----------



## afuller (Jun 21, 2006)

I hadn't cleared the todo list, but I was unable to remove the stalled transfer. The good news is that it fixed itself overnight. I don't know if there was a software upgrade without a notification or if the transfer just timed out after a couple of weeks. Either way, I can transfer programs again.


----------



## beerkensp (Dec 29, 2003)

I am having the same problem. Really annoying.


----------



## fredt31 (Aug 12, 2006)

I am also having the same problem. I cleared the to do list. It cleared everything but that 1 transfer. I switch back to a phone line, disable the network. And its still there. I will burn dvd's for now


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I am having this same problem and wonder whether anyone here has solved it. I have no problem at all moving shows from Tivo to Pc but transfers in the other direction do not work because the Tivo seems to think there is one transfer still in progress. It seems as though it needs to have the system 'flushed out' or something.


----------



## sanjosanjo (Sep 20, 2006)

Did anyone ever figure out this problem? I have the same problem.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I am sorry to say that I have not figured out the solution to the problem, but I am happy to say that my Tivo just sort of grew out of it. 

I rebooted the tivo a few times and that would clear out the uncompleted transfer, but my further attempts to transfer another file would fail, get stuck, just as before. I grumbled about it but had no magic answer. Then one day I think I noticed that the to do list no longer had the unfinished transfer on it. I tried moving another, and it worked. I've since done a half dozen, all ok. 

I have no real understanding of why it cleared up. A suggestion: Clear the to do list by a reboot, start a new transfer and watch it as it moves, not waiting for later. Will that help? I'm not sure, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## KrazyKooter (Sep 19, 2006)

This seemed to happen to me before. I think I unhooked the TIVO from the network (unhooked the wireless adapter)., restarted the TIVO, stoped the transfer, deleted the movie, reconected the wireless adapter, and back to normal.

That's what I remember doing and I remember it working.

Good luck.


----------



## Philomorph (Mar 8, 2005)

I just had this problem and I fixed it by following the previous poster's advice. I unplugged the TiVo from the network and restarted it.

When it came back up, the listing was gone from the ToDo list. 

I then deleted it from the Now Playing list and it actually disappeared. I plugged the network back in and viola!

This seems a severe shortcoming in the TiVo Server software. If a file is deleted from your PC, the server should be able to tell your TiVo to stop worrying about the file.


----------



## cfneumann (Jun 20, 2003)

Interesting that no one mentioned the icon to the left of the botched transfer title ...


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

What icon?


----------



## cfneumann (Jun 20, 2003)

To the left of the title in the now playing list. Is it the computer?


----------



## wolfman75 (May 9, 2007)

I was transferring some saved shows from my PC to the new TiVo box using TiVo to go. All was going fine.. then the TiVo choked (said that my TiVo was unplugged?) and it had to restart. Fine. 

However, now all the shows that are on the To-Do lists to be transferred are all stuck. They all said they will start when the previous transfer is finished I am assuming that since the TiVo box restarted suddenly, and now it did NOT know that the last transfer was aborted, so it is stuck in this black hole, and nothing will transfer! 

I tried restarting and unpluggind (power cords) on the TiVo and computer...

How can I get it out of this funk?


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm having a similar problem on a TivoHD, trying to transfer from a S3. Notice anything unusual about the recording it's choking on?


----------



## mooneydriver (Feb 17, 2007)

It s year 2014, and the same little bug still remains. And it still responds to the same fix (unplug ethernet and restart).


----------



## Fielding (May 28, 2010)

I had the same issue


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

TerpBE said:


> I'm having a similar problem on a TivoHD, trying to transfer from a S3. Notice anything unusual about the recording it's choking on?


The recording itself, no, but the date of the attempted transfer certainly caught my eye.


----------

